# increasing flavour intensity



## Morph699 (6/2/17)

Hey guys and gals,

I have a question regarding increasing the flavour intensity.. if possible could you advise in ml's as I find it too complicated when working with anything else eg percentages. The sizes I work with are 100ml's, 500ml's and 1Lt.

Im did try using flavours from TFA but most of them are so mild its annoying actually how mild they can be. currently my favorites are INW and FA as well as FW as well vapeowave as a lot of their flavours I cannot replicate anywhere else.

Usually I test a flavour in a 50ml bottle and if its nice then I mix into a 100ml or bigger bottles afterwards - I usually only mix for my friends.
I think the issue is that when I test a flavour i would put the most in say 5ml for a 50ml but then when mixing into a larger bottle i use the same but not multiplied by the size but this is where im wanting your advise.... how much would you use if mixing in a 500ml bottle to get the same intensity once poured into a 100ml after steeping?

One last: would using the coilmaster ultra sonic cleaner speed up steeping times?

looking forward to your advise.


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

Hey @Morph699 , Just to clarify...

So you're using 5mls when mixing a 50ml bottle, and you want to know how many mls to use in a 100ml and 500ml bottle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (6/2/17)

you are going to need to use a ejuice calculator that will help you with this. Unfortunately percentages is the name of the game when it comes to mixing recipes here is a link that just might help you a bit http://www.ecigssa.co.za/which-diy-calculator-to-use.t32770/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (6/2/17)

No need for a calculator i guess, For every 50ml you go up add another 5ml flavouring. so for 100ml you add 10ml and for 500ml it would be 50ml flavouring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (6/2/17)

Tockit said:


> No need for a calculator i guess, For every 50ml you go up add another 5ml flavouring. so for 100ml you add 10ml and for 500ml it would be 50ml flavouring.



Thanks bud that helps me a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (6/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey @Morph699 , Just to clarify...
> 
> So you're using 5mls when mixing a 50ml bottle, and you want to know how many mls to use in a 100ml and 500ml bottle?



yip. sorry but I only saw your message now but @Tockit replied regarding that unless you have more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (6/2/17)

@Morph699 Why the dislike? Only tried helping you buddy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tockit (6/2/17)

PSySpin said:


> @Morph699 Why the dislike? Only tried helping you buddy.


Im sure it was by mistake LOL. if not then Makinis out and ill bring the VG.... give the ladies a show. #noHomo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (6/2/17)

5ml in 50ml = 10% concentrate
5ml in 100ml = 5% concentrate

If you double your total volume you should double your concentrate

Please be careful if you are working with nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (6/2/17)

PSySpin said:


> @Morph699 Why the dislike? Only tried helping you buddy.



sorry im going blind, lol./


----------



## Morph699 (6/2/17)

Scissorhands said:


> 5ml in 50ml = 10% concentrate
> 5ml in 100ml = 5% concentrate
> 
> If you double your total volume you should double your concentrate
> ...



why careful when adding nic, how much would it change my volumes if working with nic?


----------



## Silver (6/2/17)

Hi @Morph699 

@Tockit and @Scissorhands have explained it well. Its simple really, if you are making double the volume of juice, you use double the concentrate. Or if you making ten times the juice, you use ten times the concentrate.

However, I don't fully ijderstand what you mean by the following sentence in your original post



Morph699 said:


> how much would you use if mixing in a 500ml bottle to get the same intensity once poured into a 100ml after steeping



If you mix in a 500ml bottle, are you saying you are making 500ml of juice?
I dont understand what you mean here.
If you are mixing 500ml then you should use ten times the concentrate you use for a 50ml juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (6/2/17)

i mix into a 500ml bottle so that I can make 5x 100ml's instead of 5x 100mls separately - its just easier.


----------



## Tockit (6/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Morph699
> 
> @Tockit and @Scissorhands have explained it well. Its simple really, if you are making double the volume of juice, you use double the concentrate. Or if you making ten times the juice, you use ten times the concentrate.
> 
> ...


My guess is he's under the impression that if he mixes 500ml in a beaker and then decants out a 100ml. Somehow not all the flavour would go with that 100ml. So the 400ml would taste better, as if the flavour sits at the bottom of the 500ml beaker. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morph699 (17/2/17)

wow.. um no. I mix and steep in a 500ml bottle as its easier as I usually have about 15L of flavour steeping. so instead of 150 100ml bottles I only have about 15 500ml's and a couple 1L bottles.


----------

